# Stihl BG85 - will only idle



## walkman (Nov 8, 2009)

This leaf blower starts and idles fine, but sputters out as soon as I try to rev it up. I can feather it to full speed, but then it will sputter and die.

I cleaned the air filter, changed the gas (use stihl oil/mix), shot in some carb cleaner, and tried leaving the cap partially open -- same result.

Any other ideas? I have 2 carb adjustment screws that I haven't touched.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Check the exhaust screen and make sure its not clogged. If its not clogged then your issue is in the carburetor, it more then likely needs a good cleaning and maybe a rebuild.


----------



## walkman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll check the exhaust. 

If the carb in the culprit, how hard it is to get parts and rebuild a Stihl carb? I replaced a diaphram on my lawnmower last summer which was cheap and easy.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Before you start taking it apart try opening the H adjustment screw about 1/4 turn. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## walkman (Nov 8, 2009)

exhaust - checked and it was in good and clean condition. 

H adjustment - still sputters and dies at full throttle.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

walkman said:


> exhaust - checked and it was in good and clean condition.
> 
> H adjustment - still sputters and dies at full throttle.


Here are the adjustment instructions, if they don't help then it will be necessary to remove, clean and install a carb kit. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## walkman (Nov 8, 2009)

Carb adjustment doesn't accomplish anything. 

Is is practical to rebuild the stihl carbs one self? I'm not finding much on-line to buy a kit -- which doesn't surprise me with Stihl.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

walkman said:


> Carb adjustment doesn't accomplish anything.
> 
> Is is practical to rebuild the stihl carbs one self? I'm not finding much on-line to buy a kit -- which doesn't surprise me with Stihl.


Your blower will have a Zama C1Q carb, S50, S55, S64 or S68A.
Kits RB=Rebuild GND=Gasket and Diaphragm
S50 kit is RB-79 - GND-39
S55 kit is RB-89 - GND-50
S64 kit is RB-89 - GND-50
S68A kit is RB-99 - GND-56
I suggest you take the carb with you if you have a small engine shop locally and they can give you the proper parts. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

stihl part #'s 4229 007 1060 or 1129 007 1062 depending on your carburetor it will be either one of these kits.


----------



## StihlGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

*Bg 85*

The problem is in the carburetor. There is a glue around the welch plug that comes apart and loads up the leaf blower. You can buy one for about $30 at your local dealer.


----------

